# More conflicting info



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys or anyone....imput would be appreciated.

H and I have been living separate for just over 2 months now. Nothing major went awry, as my previous posts go over....just communication issues, and conflicting views, and me being a jerk sometimes. 

Originally H wanted divorce, has (still) yet to file. We've been meeting once a week and talking some inbetween via phone, text and email. Things seemed to have been going well. I had planned on talking to him and saying that I was moving back in - that we were going to work on us....and that his brother would need to find a new home. That there is absolutely nothing to lose by trying. 

However after speaking with my MIL this weekend, she was told by H that he planned on staying at the house until Feb, and then we were selling the house. Ummmmmmm -- this was new to me. Also was told that H's brother has been saying I take all H's money and also that I am "weaving my web" with H's family to create allies. This is so beyond rediculous. MIL was worried about H, as was other fam....also none of them want to see a marriage thrown away......now I am feeling defeated...as if I am back to square 1.

H has been a little more difficult to get a hold of since I last saw him on Friday. 

I am at a loss of what to do...things seemed to be going so well.....and I can't stop crying and feeling panicky like I am about to lose my husband....

Any thoughts? Suggestions...anything? 

PS - I cannot just give up -- I love my H with all my heart, and marriage is important to me...


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Talk to your husband and find out for sure, don't just take your MIL word for it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jamison said:


> Talk to your husband and find out for sure, don't just take your MIL word for it.


Agreed. Could be a misunderstanding - or could be one of them is elaborating a bit.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

If you want back in the house and back with your H just go and knock on the door and tell him so.

No more talking, just do it.


----------



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

Talked to H last night. MIL either wasn't listening or misunderstood.......Also talked to H about all the trouble brother is stirring up -- to my surprise H didn't sound happy with brother (ABOUT TIME!). Planted seed of moving back in in a couple weeks, and brother will need to find a new home. I figure this is where compromise comes in, though honestly I'd love to just throw brother out on his rear. 

Here is to hoping I move back in and H and I work things out!!!


----------

